# Maintenance Training



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

If you were to devise a maintenance training program for an already trained PPD (assuming it is "full" trained  ) what would you recommend be done and how often should it be done? Thanks.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Rather than allocating a specific amount of time to work each behavior, or task I prefer to run measured, objective based training. I list all the behaviors/tasks the dog is trained to do along with the required proficiency level. Then test the dog in all those tasks to the standard. Training time is then allocated based on the achievement of the established proficiency level. Doing this, you've identified your strong points and your weaknesses. Training time can then be allocated to work more on the weaknesses and polishing the areas the dog is proficient.

DFrost


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

David, you are bringing back memories of the MWD sup course with Doc Craig. :wink: 
I can only speak for my PSD's. Train as often as possible and make your training as real world as possible. I train at least 1 scenario nightly, obedience every night before shift, and 3 hours mandatory 1 night a week. If I could train more I would. 
Phil Dodson


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Phil, you know I still stay in contact with Doc. The occasional phone call and email. I was teaching that before Doc ever was associated with our training though. I'm a real believer in objective based training. As you know, in our business, training time is precious. Not used wisely it's a large waste of time.

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> As you know, in our business, training time is precious. Not used wisely it's a large waste of time. DFrost


That seems to be the problem at times with group training. While I enjoy sitting around talking with the other dog-people and watching other dogs work, and there is certainly benefit to that, there just isn't enough time in my schedule to allow me to do that too often.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

How is Doc Craig doing David? You are right Matt group training is a headache. As much as I try to keep them busy it usually ends up with looking at each others lights on their vehicles, the war stories, complaining about the PD's, where are we going to eat after training and lastly, how much longer? This is why I prefer to set up scenerios during shift so I can get some productive training out of the teams.


----------



## Reinier Geel (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, as for maintenance training, (obedience) and the troops bitching and moaning  that happens everywhere, even here. I came up with drilling the squad with their dogs  under the pretence that we will be having a big show. It rolled out to become a display sequence of sorts. and now it is institutionalised. :lol: 

Getting the dogs and people to drill in line, halt in line and down the dogs, have the sit-stay, stand stay etc. on command becomes fun, - I even used this technique at my dog school -that way the guys work their dogs on the issues the creep up during the drill  they hate being made fun of, or being embarrassed.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

First question: How scared are you? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Obedience under distraction every day, even if its just 5 minutes. Exercise every day. Obstacles and agility twice per week, even if its just 5 minutes. For protection...think up all the stuff that could realistically happen to you, think if and how you would deploy your dog for each scenario (include your dog's "trigger" words), choose your most likely problem that would involve your dog, set the scenario up, practice it once per week until you're satisfied, and then move to the next one.
Be well aware that the presence of equipment on your decoy(s), along with prey movements, or softness in the opposition, may skew results against you when and if the S__T hits the fan.
In other words, set the scenario up in the most realistic way possible.

Move up or down the "flagpole" depending on your personal percieved threat level (or paranoia  ).


----------

